

New Indianapolis Hackers and Founders Meetup - bknotts

We've started a monthly meetup for Indianapolis Hackers and Founders. This is our 3rd meetup, but the first with the new affiliation with H&#38;F.<p>The next one is Monday, February 1 at the Upper Room in Broad Ripple (upstairs at the Broad Ripple Steak House)<p>You can checkout our meetup site here: http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-Founders-Indianapolis/<p>Don't be shy about letting us know what you'd like to see come out of this group. Right now we're keeping it casual - it's basically an excuse for startup-minded people in Indianapolis to get together and hang out.
======
YawA
The past two events have been great. There is a surprisingly high
concentration of startups in Indy and the evens have made it easy to connect
with others starting companies or working at them.

------
hunckler
Looking forward to growing the group with all of you. See you at the Upper
Room. @hunckler

------
jbfrobozz
Looks very cool. Hopefully, there will be a good turnout of interesting
people!

------
dhosei
I'm looking forward to meeting more people interested in start-ups.

------
agouty
Looking forward. I'm sure it will be a great event.

@agouty

------
jqr
I'll be there!

